# Squash blossoms!



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2011)

I found a bundle of squash blossoms at the store today (my reaction: "Nelson can eat these!!!" *take picture* My sister:  )
Anyways, I want to buy them for the little guy but he'll probably eat 1-2 and the rest will go bad. So I'm trying to find recipes so I can eat them too 
Anyways, I thought it was cool that I found them! Are they a hit with your torts? 







They were also selling ziploc bags of spineless opuntia...which I snatched up for $1.49  I am so easily excited


----------



## dmmj (Aug 8, 2011)

actually I think he should be able to eat them all before they go bad.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2011)

Oo really? How long do you think they will last? Should I put them in water? Just keep them refrigerated? Enlighten me!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 8, 2011)

If we are talking one of those bundles he will most likely eat them in a week or sooner, I would keep them refrigerated or use one of those produce bags.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2011)

Great, thanks. I will have to go back and get them. 
I think I underestimate how much he can eat...I still think of him as a little baby  
I should start a thread where people post the size of their tortoise and pictures of how much they feed them.


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 8, 2011)

What kind of market did you find all that epicness at???


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2011)

It's called an "ethnic food market" and I go there mainly for fresh produce since it's so inexpensive there. They have a lot of imports and you can find pretty much anything there


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2011)

Out here in the South West we call those Mexican Grocery stores. We have a lot of them.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2011)

It is indeed a Mexican grocery store


----------



## Isa (Aug 9, 2011)

Niceeee, I wish I could find a market that sells these! I am sure Nelson is going to have a feast


----------

